# 270 bullets for yotes?



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a REM 700 in 270 cal. Only shoot hand loads through it and it plain shoots.130 gr, ballistic tips about 1/2 groups at 100 and also have some 90 gr. hollow points shooting pretty good. Wanted some input on which would be a better choice? Is a 270 just simply to large for coyotes?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes if you intend to keep them for skinning. I would use the heavier, thicker walled bullet in hopes it won't expand. The Hollow point will probably tear it in half. If that is all you have, and you want to hunt Coyote go for it, but be prepared for damage control. I deally in a smaller caliber, we try to find a bullet that blows up on impact so it doesn't leave the critter, but with that much power don't think you can find that.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

if you wanted to skin them you could try some hornady interloks or another soft point bullet they probably wouldn't be too hard on the fur


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i concur on what saskhunter mentioned.

You could also use a match bullet, with a smaller hp. They tend to pencil through but still do the job. But a lead nose bullet does a good job. It's not to much bullet for a coyote. I shoot about 95% of my coyotes now with a 308. It does well. It's all about bullet construction and shot placement.

Take a look at these, I've shot a few coyotes with the 155, 168, 175g match kings from sierra in the 308. The do a decent job. 
http://www.midwayusa.com/product/74...r-135-grain-hollow-point-boat-tail-box-of-100

xdeano


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I use the same bullets as xdeano but in my 22-250 and they work good too.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't use the Sierra Match Kings any more, i use a 155g Lapua it does about the same amount of damage but i get a little better BC out of the bullet.

xdeano


----------



## rottengander (Oct 2, 2010)

I was kinda thinking the HP wouldn't work. I also have a 17. Never shot a coyote but some fox and plenty of rabbits. But range is only good out to 175-200 if its dead calm. I have hit targets at 300 but not the accuracy I want for coyote at that range. I'm gonna check out the bullets mentioned and see if I can get a load out of them. Thanks all who have replied. Appreciate it.


----------



## Savage+Hornady=BUCK (Sep 21, 2011)

you can just find someone that reloads and have them take a 55g 22cal. (not like a 22lr) and buy some sabots... look at remington excellerators for a guide


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

accelerators are bad! They leave plastic melted into the barrel and after a few rounds you won't be able to keep the bullets on a piece of paper at 100yds. So to get the plastic out of the barrel you need some very caustic stuff to eat it. So you'll be spending more time cleaning your rifle then shooting it.

xdeano


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

Hunted with some a couple guys that carried 270s

Dito on the bonded round I think one used Partions to some messure of success. If you wanna keep your dogs and make a real go of hunting dogs I would lean towards a varmit caliber.

If you wanna kill calf and fawn killers then by all means kill away


----------

